# Karachi: Pakistan, a megacity you've probably never seen before



## Gilgamesh (Apr 1, 2005)

Many pics aren't showing, but from what I can see, nice city!


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

fixed the pictures  
Thanks


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Some night shots of Karachi*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Educational Institutions of Karachi*

*The Aga Khan Medical University and Hospital*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*More Karachi Colleges*

*The Textile Institute of Pakistan*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The DJ College (from the British Era)*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The Indus Valley School of Arts and Architecture*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The Mausoleum of Muhammad Ali Jinnah (founder of Pakistan)*


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Interesting pics, thanks.


If that city has 15 million it must cover like 10 times the area of LA seeing how spread out it is.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Jo48 said:


> Interesting pics, thanks.
> 
> 
> If that city has 15 million it must cover like 10 times the area of LA seeing how spread out it is.


No, American cities are more spread out because the highway system is very developed. Also, Karachi has a lot of slum areas where development is congested. Pakistan is still a developing country. For comparison, here are Google Earth images of LA, and Karachi taken from the same altitude of 26 mi. 

Karachi: 









Los Angeles:










A picture of a Karachi slum (the Clifton skyline can be seen in the background):


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Some more of Karachi's British Era heritage:*

*The Frere Hall Library (Venetian Gothic architecture):*



















*The Clifton Pavilion and the Jehangir Kothari Parade:*



















*The Karachi Port Trust (this building served as a 500 bed hospital during World War II):*



















*The Sindh Supreme Court (formerly the Victoria Museum):*










*The Karachi Municipal Corporation Building (Anglo-Mughal Architecture):*



















For more on Karachi's old buildings, visit this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=254726


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice pics!

Thanks for sharing!

Karachi is really developing well!


----------



## dingyunyang179 (Feb 5, 2005)

I like it
^_^


----------



## Goldsparrow (Dec 1, 2004)

Very artistic looking pics, I especially like the pigeons...Metropolitan Manila only has about 10million people and it's obvious in pictures how dense it is by the sprawl of tall buildings everywhere...how does Karachi fit 4 more million and still have open spaces and minimal pedestrians on the street? Btw, Are you currently a UT student? I'm a 2nd year there..if you are Happy Thanksgiving break!


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Goldsparrow said:


> Very artistic looking pics, I especially like the pigeons...Metropolitan Manila only has about 10million people and it's obvious in pictures how dense it is by the sprawl of tall buildings everywhere...how does Karachi fit 4 more million and still have open spaces and minimal pedestrians on the street? Btw, Are you currently a UT student? I'm a 2nd year there..if you are Happy Thanksgiving break!



Yeah, thats what I am thinking too. It appears that the pictures were taken on a holiday? Also, does that satellite photo of LA shows only the city of LA or other cities in its vicinity as well (greater LA area)? The latter might explain why it appears so spread out. Also, as you have mentioned, I would imagine that, in Karachi, more people occupy a single residential unit and therefore more people fit in comparatively smaller area.


----------



## lumpia (Apr 10, 2004)

looks nice


----------



## koyer (Sep 6, 2005)

Very beautiful and unique city.


----------



## hasselbaink (Nov 9, 2005)

very beautiful city.

i like it a lot!


----------



## furQ (Nov 11, 2004)

very nice city.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Goldsparrow said:


> Very artistic looking pics, I especially like the pigeons...Metropolitan Manila only has about 10million people and it's obvious in pictures how dense it is by the sprawl of tall buildings everywhere...how does Karachi fit 4 more million and still have open spaces and minimal pedestrians on the street? Btw, Are you currently a UT student? I'm a 2nd year there..if you are Happy Thanksgiving break!


Yes, in Karachi, the population density is very high in some of the areas. There arnt many high rises due to building regulations, but there are neighbourhoods that comprise entirely of apartment blocks that are 10-15 storeys in height. Unfortunately I do not have pictures of those at the moment. More highrise buildings are being built though these days as height restrictions have been relaxed. 

You do not see very many pedestrians or traffic because most of the pictures were taken on a Sunday. Otherwise, theres usually a whole lot more traffic. 

and yup I am actually a UT student in my senior year! GO HORNS! and Happy Thanksgiving to you too and to all American forumers.


----------

